# MS 260 Pro Price Check



## Iron Head (Sep 7, 2011)

What's the going rate for a used MS 260 pro in good-excellent condition? Thanks in advance.


----------



## motoman.5150 (Sep 8, 2011)

probably more than it's worth , people sure love those things your probably looking at $ 250-275 on the very low end and up to $400 on high end I believe they are way over rated and over priced sold mine about 3 weeks after i bought it and I paid $250 at a pawn shop and it was in excellant cond. but they have been selling for way more than that lately on E-bay and Craigslist


----------



## DG2244 (Sep 8, 2011)

Go on eBay and check the listings that ended. You will be surprised what those saws bring.Extremely high resale value this time of the year.


----------



## Slamm (Sep 8, 2011)

I know you can't have mine, LOL. I love that little tough saw. Its modded and while it may or may not be the fastest when compared to other little saws, I cut saplings and top things with it, what the hell do I care if its a nano second slower, LOL. The thing is light and insanely tough and always runs.

If I need faster, I have plenty of other bigger saws to use.

The best word for that little 260 is "handy".

Sam


----------



## 9050lx (Sep 8, 2011)

They sure eat wood with a sharp chain.I think my 024 super is the equal of it(026 pro), at least in my case.both are opened up at the muffler.


----------



## Stihls (Sep 8, 2011)

I've used a 260 pro as my primary saw for about 7 years and have used it for everything from pruning to cutting down big oaks. Even put a 26" bar on it at one point for stumping (yes it cut slow with that bar). It's a great saw, very tough and I've put it through the ringer getting it stuck in trees and using a loader to move the tree and having it jammed into the ground etc. It keeps on going and never misses a beat. And I recently did the muffler mod that is suggested here, wow it really woke the saw up! I like it even more now. Anyway, so whoever is saying it's "overrated" is wrong. I didn't like clunking down almost $500 for it back when I did, but at the time I was thinking it was a quality saw and it would last and provide good service for many years. Looking back on that decision, I was right. It's earned its keep and then some for me, and it still runs great. I'll probbaly have this saw for another 20 years the way things are going. As long as you're not exclusively cutting big trees, you can't go wrong with a 260 pro saw.


----------



## ratso (Sep 8, 2011)

9050lx said:


> They sure eat wood with a sharp chain.I think my 024 super is the equal of it(026 pro), at least in my case.both are opened up at the muffler.


 
Yup I agree can't tell the difference with my 024 other than 024 has 325 with 18" bar.The 260 has 3/8 20"bar.


----------



## Trapper63 (Sep 8, 2011)

The are $520, brand new left overs here at a local dealer to use as a guide. $400 seems pretty high for a used one
It's amazing what people will pay on Ebay as the get into a bidding war. Bidding with 3 days to go...:msp_rolleyes:
A case of Stihl bar oil (3 gallons) sold for $62 plus shipping a couple weeks ago..


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 8, 2011)

i just got mine about a month ago,, i am running a 16" b/c on it and its a little screamer


----------



## jbighump (Sep 8, 2011)

im selling one right now on cincy craigslist for $280 in excellent shape and have only had one lowball offer of $200 what gives


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a new one here,has been fueled and test fired. But, it has never been in the wood. I would take 500.00 for it w/either a 16" or 20" b/c.


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 8, 2011)

I tried to sell my near new one for $300 and never even had a sniff or a lowball offer........ I've decided to just keep it. Also had a near new 55 on craigslist for $200 and the same thing. Wish I had a truckload of turd 290's, they sell like hot cakes


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 8, 2011)

people are always trying to get something for free or almost free,,, i have found that out myself


----------



## rwbinbc (Sep 8, 2011)

HittinSteel said:


> I tried to sell my near new one for $300 and never even had a sniff or a lowball offer........ I've decided to just keep it. Also had a near new 55 on craigslist for $200 and the same thing. Wish I had a truckload of turd 290's, they sell like hot cakes


 

I second that, 290's sell all the time, The 260's seem to never, or not for what thier worth. I like mine bought a 024 to rebuild to have another. New price is high but I think they are worth it for resale alone. 290 go for $80 to $200 around me on craigslist. The cheapest 260 i seen went for $150 and it was gone within minutes of being posted. 

Nice 50cc saw but a larger saw will out work it fo-sho, But after that big saw gets heavy that 260 feels like air.........

My 2 pennies worth


----------



## Iron Head (Sep 23, 2011)

I've been searching for the ms 260 pro since I started this post but can't seem to find one in the $300 range.
$400-$500 for this end of life saw I might as well buy a brand new 261.


----------



## ncvarmint (Sep 23, 2011)

I have one that i bought last october snd put about 20 tanks of gas thru it. I will sell for $325 shipped.
trevor


Iron Head said:


> I've been searching for the ms 260 pro since I started this post but can't seem to find one in the $300 range.
> $400-$500 for this end of life saw I might as well buy a brand new 261.


----------



## Iron Head (Sep 23, 2011)

ncvarmint said:


> I have one that i bought last october snd put about 20 tanks of gas thru it. I will sell for $325 shipped.
> trevor


PM sent.


----------



## mlh29 (Sep 23, 2011)

I bought one lasy fall , used
1 tank of gas through it,
18" .325 bar and chain, extra chain, both yellow 
stihl hard case, stihl file set, premium oil 6 pack, 1 gallon gas can, 2 gallons of baar oil.

Saw was basically brand new, owner bought to cut firewood, wife surprised him with a pellet stove for bday...

he wanted 425 for it but took 300 for it, I ran 4 tanks through it that weekend, swapped sprocket to 3/8, modded th emuffler and now runs a 16 inch 3/8 es bar. quickly starting to be my favorite saw. Usually on small stuff a hard choice between it and my ms361 , but really shines when cutting downed tops as it just feels a ton lighter


When i was home on r and r a few weeks ago my local dealer had them in stock at 529 with an 18 e bar..


----------



## Slamm (Sep 23, 2011)

I know where you can get a brand new regular 260 (non Pro) for about $380 and maybe $20 in shipping with 16" bar and cover.

Not sure if that is a good deal or not, but I know where it is,

Sam


----------



## Jason hopper (May 24, 2019)

Got a chance to buy a used one, not excellent condition, ms260 pro for$125.00. Haven’t put hands on it yet, but will this weekend. Anything I need to be on the look out for? Common problems? Thanks.


----------



## Colt Marlington (May 24, 2019)

I saw a real nice 026 pro a couple months ago, with a nice heavy Stihl case for $150.
I would have bought it because I know they are highly regarded, and very popular with lots of part support. But it was 100 mile roundtrip and I had an Echo 490 that I had bought brand new(at wholesale price) a few months earlier.

I'd say if it's all there and starts and runs good that's a fair price.

But I am partial to getting saws in good shape cosmetically also. 
And little parts that you might have to buy can add up quickly. Even simple stuff like bars, chains, and sprockets.


----------



## Jason hopper (May 24, 2019)

Thank you for the information. From all I have read about the 260 pro, they seem to be decent saws. Hopefully I can get my hands on it in the next couple of days and I’ll post my findings. Once again thank you.


----------



## kyle.kipple (May 25, 2019)

Jason hopper said:


> Thank you for the information. From all I have read about the 260 pro, they seem to be decent saws. Hopefully I can get my hands on it in the next couple of days and I’ll post my findings. Once again thank you.



Not that is matters much $$ wise but make sure it’s actually a pro model instead of just a pro sticker. Pro variations will have an adjustable Oiler and a decompression valve. The top Av mount on the outside left of the carb box can get weak and rip. Make sure it starts and revs fine. The air filters have a choke flap built in and are notorious for being weak and trying to close while revving the throttle. 
Depending on condition 026/260’s go for 150-250 in my area. 
They are good little saws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason hopper (May 25, 2019)

Thanks for that info Kyle. I will definitely look at those things.


----------



## Hand Splitter (May 26, 2019)

I would and do pay $200 for a decent shape 026 all day long. I’d go up to $350 for a minty 260. PRO model doesn’t matter to me, doesn’t need a decomp valve and I’ve never had an issue with the Oiler on my non pro 026 and never need to adjust the Oiler on my 260. 

I really want a 261, but can’t find one for a descent price. Every one I see is priced very close to retail. Might as well just buy new and get warranted and know it shouldn’t have any problems.


----------



## Jason hopper (May 26, 2019)

True. They love the 261. With you on that. Buy it new any have the peace of mind with a warranty.


----------



## Tinman204 (May 27, 2019)

I just sold 2 260 pros a couple weeks ago.

First one was a super clean ms260. I got it from my neighbor with a wiped piston, it probably had 10 hours on it total..I put in a AM piston and replaced a couple of the rubber parts amd a carb kit.

I listed the saw for $350 and it sold by the next morning. A fellow drove 2 hours one way to get it.

Second was a well used ms260 pro that was a rental saw. It looked rough and I bought it as a complete parts saw for $40. I put a farmertec top end, new oem cranseals and bearings, new rubber parts and a carb kit.

Sold that one for $275 it took about a week and a half for it to go.

Both saws had useable but well used 16" stihl bars with RS chains.


----------



## Jason hopper (May 28, 2019)

Haven’t been able to get my hands on this one yet. I keep messaging the seeker with no response. Starting to get a little Leary. But I’ll give it until this weekend and then move on if no response. Hopefully it works out. Says it runs great and I will definitely test it before loading it up. Thanks for all the great advice. Hopefully I’ll add another one to the arsenal this weekend.


----------

